# ALL Mods done for 2012 : PICS !!



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Sweet, and nice car. Any plans for 2013?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Sweet, and nice car. Any plans for 2013?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


Yes, Big brake kit for sure, i ordered a Brembo kit about a month ago and canceled, for reasons mensioned in another post, so i'll see what is available next year.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Oh ya I remember that. Man I'd love to see if it works, hopefully you can pick it up and have them not charge you 600 in shilling 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice Mods! I did not see the Upper Rear UR tower Bar - will you be adding that too?


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

nice. i am diggin that roof


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Feel a difference with the bracing? This is already a stiff chassis.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Nice Mods! I did not see the Upper Rear UR tower Bar - will you be adding that too?


Nah, the Upper is in the trunk, didnt want that one and im missing the inner Side bars too, but thats a bit too much.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

drmrman said:


> Feel a difference with the bracing? This is already a stiff chassis.


I felt the difference right away, but you have to push the car real hard tho.

When your car is brand new, its the perfect time to install those kind of Mods, so your chasis will keep his integrity and becomes even stronger.


----------



## HoustonRhino (Sep 23, 2012)

Where did you get the chassis setup from?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Is the roof painted? Looks nice!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> Is the roof painted? Looks nice!


No, its 3M black gloss vinyl.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

HoustonRhino said:


> Where did you get the chassis setup from?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The Canadian distributor for Ultra Racing is in Candiac, Quebec, named BPS Performance.

https://www.ultra-racingstore.com/contactus.sc


----------

